

Pragmatic Programmers Magazines (Free) - clyfe
http://pragprog.com/magazines

======
ludwigvan
You can even subscribe to the magazine in Stanze ebook reader for iPod/iPad by
adding this address as a repo:

<http://pragprog.com/magazines.opds>

(from <http://forums.pragprog.com/forums/134/topics/2905>)

Edit: I just noticed that this address can be used in an RSS newsreader like a
normal feed.

~~~
xyzzyb
Thanks for that. I've been following them via RSS for a while now, but didn't
even know that I could subscribe directly in stanza.

------
thibaut_barrere
For some reason and although I'm a regular customer of them, I never came
across this magazine; so thanks for posting!

~~~
nikster
+1 - Same here - I guess they didn't use their customer email database to tell
us about it. Kudos to them.

~~~
djacobs
They usually do send out e-mails about it. Maybe there was a way to have opted
out before they announced it.

------
Roboprog
The landing page link also shows that the editor is Michael Swaine. I believe
he was one of the main contributors (editor?) of Byte magazine. Alas, I
remember the monthly "Swaine's Flames" column (and others from Byte, as hinted
at). I'll have to check out this e-zine. (I have several of the PP's books,
usually pretty good)

~~~
ludwigvan
He was an editor at Dr. Dobbs. See also
<http://pip.pragprog.com/podcasts/show/31>

~~~
Roboprog
Doh! So I do. Thanks.

------
krolley
Wow, this is fantastic. Issue 8 caught my eye because of 'Better CSS with
Sass' and I found a section titled 'Working Geek' about how to give good tech
presentations, when I am currently preparing one on RIA Services for work!
Couldn't be happier.

------
joakin
Cant see the issues in mobile safari,it throws a 'Bad address, cant open'
error.

~~~
ludwigvan
It redirects to the free Stanza ebook reader, I think that's why.

------
mprny
Nice. I've only read one article for far:
<http://pragprog.com/magazines/2009-08/writing-an-iphone-app> and it was
excellent.

------
sigzero
I had no idea they were even doing this. Thanks.

------
candre717
Good Content - and free!

